# Man Posted Nude Pictures Of Wife In Neighborhood



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Man Posted Nude Pictures Of Wife In Neighborhood*

*CLEVELAND -- *An East Cleveland firefighter faces charges after nude pictures of his wife were posted in their neighborhood.

A poster containing a series pornographic pictures were found in the East 105th Street and Lee Avenue area, NewsChannel5 reported.

Police said 52-year-old Michael Gunn put up the pictures to get back at his common-law wife
The posters were found on telephone poles and houses, and police said he spread copies on his estranged wife's front lawn. The poster reads that she was never a house wife.

Gunn is serving 140 days at Cleveland's workhouse for violating his wife's restraining order.

Now he faces a charge of pandering obscenity. That could earn him up to a year in jail


----------



## fugazi (May 26, 2006)

good for him


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Firefighters cant keep their chicks in line.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe if they beat them with their hoses...

Maybe if they kept their nozzels clean...

Maybe if they were cops...


----------

